# MPResearchsupply



## K2Climber (Apr 23, 2012)

Are they legit or not?

I'm running their aromasin and clomid as pct along with genshi nolva. 

Looking for feedback since I read in the labs section someone got fake AI.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 23, 2012)

Get a blood test and find out. 

Who knows which if any was a bad batch.


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 23, 2012)

i can only attest to there t3, clen, cialis, and letro. I know the letroworks because it took my lil lump away that there bunk aromasin had given me


----------



## K2Climber (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you. Hopefully get some more feedback from other members on the clomid


----------



## colochine (Apr 23, 2012)

at least you might be able to recover you have legit nolva lol


----------

